

Peter Thiel on Palantir (2012) - microb
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6taTMa4nls&feature=youtu.be&t=32m52s

======
aray
Is this video clip to highlight how the government/defense/anti-terrorism
causes are important to Palantir, especially in the wake of the Snowden leaks?

